# Help!! Need CIS-E help!



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

My car is an 86 QSW. It started to act up last winter but I didn't drive it much at all so it wasn't a big concern. However, the car is almost undrivable at this point so I would appreciate any help form the people who understand CIS-E (I am not one of those people).
Symptoms are that the car starts fine at the turn of the key, runs well for a few seconds and then stumbles and dies or almost dies. It seems to be running rich and sometimes backfires into the intake. The only way to keep the car running is to rapidly get on and off the gas and keep the revs up (even then it dies a lot), or to disconect the temp sensor and wait for the car to get warm. Once it warms up to a certain point (takes about 5 min) it runs fine from there on. Warm starts are better but exhibit the same symptoms.
I've been reading up on everything I could find about the CIS-E system. I checked the temp sensor and it seems fine. I replaced it with another one but it made no difference.
I ran another ground to the intake, no change.

I ran some checks on the DPR and this is what I found:

On a cold engine (car not running) DPR measures 13-14.5 mA approx
With the O2 unplugged the values are the same.
With the temp sensor removed,contacts bridged & O2 unplugged - 6 mA
Temp sensor unplugged, no bridged contacts - no reading shows.
Temp sensor unplugged & bridged & O2 connected - 12mA.

With the car running:
Temp sensor unplugged - no reading shows.
Temp sensor plugged in - 15mA
O2 disconnected - 6mA
O2 connected - 3-12mA (DPR "hunts") engine was warm at this point
O2 readings are 3.5 - 4.5 v, the values tend to read steady but I have an exhaust leak (CO tube broke off).

I've read I should be getting up near 100mA when the car is cold; any ideas?









_Modified by moonstation 2000 at 10:22 PM 12-18-2008_


_Modified by moonstation 2000 at 10:22 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Help!! Need CIS-E help! (moonstation 2000)*

Current will exceed 100ma on an ice-cold engine at start-up, but will exponentially decrease, very rapidly down to 30-40ma, then slope off toward warm temp currents. 
You read my CIS-E write-up in the CIS forum? Sounds like you did, or at least that you have good information from elsewhere.
Check thoroughly for intake leaks, particularly in the intake boot. Run your finger thoroughly through every crease in the bellows section, which is there they usually crack. Remove the boot, flex it, look for cracks everywhere. CIS abhors intake leaks. That air plate is very hard to lift when the system is pressurized, so a leak is a big problem.
If you find no leaks, remove the injectors, jumper the fuel pump using a jumper wire or a horn relay (horn relay requires the ignition to be in the on position to operate the pump--this is my preferred way to test,) lift the air plate and flow test the injectors. Exactly balanced flow is nice, but, really, you're just looking for five nice spray patterns with good atomization. When you release the plate, fuel should stop flowing, with no dribbling off the tips of the nozzles. 
Be prepared for a fight to remove the injectors, and BE PREPARED to replace the injector o-rings. If they are old, they will fight you, and a few will likely break when you finally get the injectors out.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Help!! Need CIS-E help! (Longitudinal)*

I second Longitudinal. Once you've verified that all air leaks are taken care of and that the injectors are working properly any real problem will be easy to diagnose. 
Also, if you notices a lot of crud while you're dismantling stuff you may find it beneficial to change your fuel filter and flush as much of the system out as you can. 
Good luck.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Help!! Need CIS-E help! (Longitudinal)*

"Do you know what year and type mercedes injectors are compatible with the quantum? "
MISTAKE: EDITED THIS POST INSTEAD OF QUOTING!
_Modified by moonstation 2000 at 11:51 AM 12-22-2008_


_Modified by moonstation 2000 at 11:53 AM 12-22-2008_


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Help!! Need CIS-E help! (VW Nevada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Nevada* »_
I second Longitudinal. Once you've verified that all air leaks are taken care of and that the injectors are working properly any real problem will be easy to diagnose. 
Also, if you notices a lot of crud while you're dismantling stuff you may find it beneficial to change your fuel filter and flush as much of the system out as you can. 
Good luck. 

Got the new filter already![


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Help!! Need CIS-E help! (moonstation 2000)*

Today I checked for air leaks and couldn't find any. I blocked off everything going to the main "boot" and everything to the head. The main boot was in good shape, cracks are starting to show in a few spots but don't go through all the way.
The car would start if I kept the pedal floored. But it wouldn't idle on it's own. 
I didn't get a chance to check the DPR current while I was messing around with the car but the car was just as bad as it had been.
Next I will remove the valve cover and then check the injectors.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Help!! Need CIS-E help! (moonstation 2000)*



moonstation 2000 said:


> "Do you know what year and type mercedes injectors are compatible with the quantum? "QUOTE]
> Did some research for everyone following who might have had the same question.
> The PN for the injectors is 0 437 502 047 and they are from an 86 Mercedes 190E 2.3L
> I ordered from autohaus - $20 each!


----------

